# TKD carb sources (next step after keto if you want to add muscle)



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm moving from a keto to TKD approach as you can't stay on keto forever if you want to add muscle... The state of Keto isn't conducive to adding muscle. I understand that the effects of long term keto is messing with your metabolism and if your not hot on the fats, your body will learn to become more efficient at using protein as an energy source (bad news for muscle growth!).

So, for optimal muscle retention it's TKD for me (opinions welcome)

My questions

-What percent of cabs in TKD would they fill? (20% cabs for TKD days?)

-What carbs to do you use? Complex, toast ok?

-Is it best for pre/post or both?

-What's the consensus on carbs in a shake?

Thanks for the replies!

EDIT, i found this thread on another forum really useful reading.. (hope it's ok to post it)

This one too


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

just so long as you know that TKD, only works with insulin...

you take 6-10iu 'slin (novorapid or humalin), wait 15mins, have your shake (50g whey, 10g carbs/iu 70 %simple/30% complex);have a 2nd shake (50g protein, and 5g carbs/iu (complex)) an hour later- and workout immediately following this shake. You can sip on BCAA's (carbless) through the workout. POst workout, 50g whey only, no carbs, and 3iu 'slin. 3hours after that (but 2hours before bed, assuming evening workout) another 3iu carbless 'slin... will be in keto while you sleep.. and all through the next day until 1.5hours before your workout..

you can't do TKD without 'slin.. the body doesnt move in/out of keto that fast otherwise... don't let keto stix fool you- you can take dextrose and register on keto stix... on the first day you try this...

its excellent, and its how i did my best recomp- but 'slin is an essential part of it... you can do without it pre-workout, but its essential post workout carbless to get back to keto..


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> just so long as you know that TKD, only works with insulin...
> 
> you take 6-10iu 'slin (novorapid or humalin), wait 15mins, have your shake (50g whey, 10g carbs/iu 70 %simple/30% complex);have a 2nd shake (50g protein, and 5g carbs/iu (complex)) an hour later- and workout immediately following this shake. You can sip on BCAA's (carbless) through the workout. POst workout, 50g whey only, no carbs, and 3iu 'slin. 3hours after that (but 2hours before bed, assuming evening workout) another 3iu carbless 'slin... will be in keto while you sleep.. and all through the next day until 1.5hours before your workout..
> 
> ...


Fountain of Knowledge


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Nay, waterfall of knowledge!

Didn't want to use the 'slin as i'm looking at this as a way of life rather than a short term diet. Any other recommendations how to approach my eating/nutrients? Could TKD be ok, albeit a slow process without going the 'slin route to build muscle whilst looking good?


----------

